# License plate frames fading



## bitofhonee (Nov 9, 2012)

I have the frp license plate frame that I made for my car and it is white and a medium pink chevron. Granted I live in Arizona where the sun is very strong and I do not park in my garage but I just put it on about a month ago and it has faded already. Is there some type of spray or something I could put over it to help slow the fading down some? I just had someone buy one from me and I dont want it to fade to quickly. Any suggestions would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Sublimation will not stand heavy sun. Best you can do is maybe use a clearcoat spray like used on car finishes


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Frog juice maybe would help


----------



## bitofhonee (Nov 9, 2012)

Wow, I mean I knew the sun would fade it but in a month! I dont know how I will be able to sell these. I met a lady here not long ago that said she does sublimation and only sells licenses plates and frames and has a pretty large business. How can so many sell if they fade so easily I wonder. I certainly dont want to sell these and then my customers email me in a month saying it has faded.


----------



## bitofhonee (Nov 9, 2012)

binki said:


> Frog juice maybe would help


I will check into this thank you


----------



## bitofhonee (Nov 9, 2012)

Where do you buy frog juice? Can it be bought at a regular big box store or only online? I found one place online only $8 but then wanted $12 shipping for regular ground. Figured I would check if someone knew a faster option or an option where shipping isnt go high.


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

Frog Juice is commonly used in the sign business, so if you know of a local sign wholesaler or a friendly sign shop they could probably get you some.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

bitofhonee said:


> I have the frp license plate frame that I made for my car and it is white and a medium pink chevron. Granted I live in Arizona where the sun is very strong and I do not park in my garage but I just put it on about a month ago and it has faded already. Is there some type of spray or something I could put over it to help slow the fading down some? I just had someone buy one from me and I dont want it to fade to quickly. Any suggestions would be appreciated, thanks


I'm in AZ, outdoor sublimation usage fuggitabout.

The best you could expect from any coating is to only postpone or delay _somewhat_ the inevitable fade, and nothing can do that very well.

Anything that could have any chance of blocking enough UV rays would also block the "good" light from reflecting back and not allow a decent view of the image on the FRP plate. Otherwise we could have clear see through sunglasses that you could only block UV and not have any "tinting". Same goes with clear see through car windshields. 

If you can see thru the coating easily without visual impairment of the 'protected" image, UV will hit the printed area. 

Anything that could work effective enough would block the view of the image.


----------



## bitofhonee (Nov 9, 2012)

Im actually sending one out this week to a buyer from NC I am hoping there they will have a longer life span?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

bitofhonee said:


> Im actually sending one out this week to a buyer from NC I am hoping there they will have a longer life span?


Probably longer than in Phoenix, but that might mean a couple of more months ? ... 6 months? Can't really say.

Sublimation is for indoor stuff.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

have you tried the metal plate? got some from conde. good luck uncletee.


----------



## bitofhonee (Nov 9, 2012)

uncletee said:


> have you tried the metal plate? got some from conde. good luck uncletee.


I have the metal plates, its the frames Im worried about


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

uncletee said:


> have you tried the metal plate? got some from conde. good luck uncletee.


How would sublimating a metal plate be a better solution in terms of UV longevity?


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

just wondering?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

uncletee said:


> just wondering?


Sorry, I didn't understand the context of your question.


----------



## jfnero (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: FRP license plate frames*

Does anyone know where i can buy FRP plastic license plate frames for sublimation


----------



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

Contact these guys, they have distributors in Arizona...maybe they can tell you how you can keep it from fading or pretend to be a customer and ask them....if I buy one, how long before its gonna fade in the desert heat and if not long, what can you do to protect it.

Rowmark - License Plates & Frames


----------

